# ACC or TBT?



## purple888 (May 28, 2014)

Ever since I made the switch to TBT, I has trouble adjusting but after a while enjoyed it 

I've seen people on ACC who resent TBT and vice versa..

Why? They're both fan forums...

- - - Post Merge - - -

sorry if this is the wrong board *o*

since we ARE in TBT I know nobody's rooting for ACC, wanted to put it on there but today i saw someone get in trouble for doing a 100 post marshal giveaway so anything can happen


----------



## CookingOkasan (May 28, 2014)

I'm just going to say that ACC's forum format is stuck in like 2001.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (May 28, 2014)

whats ACC


----------



## purple888 (May 28, 2014)

Idfldnsndt said:


> whats ACC



Animal Crossing Community

am tired so ignore anything stupid i say


----------



## Alice (May 28, 2014)

I can't stand ACC, lol. I just can't look at it. The design, the layout. It's icky.


----------



## purple888 (May 28, 2014)

Alice said:


> I can't stand ACC, lol. I just can't look at it. I can't some of its users either.



ohhh your thingy below your username is like designed for  me

actually most of the people i know there have accounts on here too. but you're right, the format is awful


----------



## Mahoushoujo (May 28, 2014)

I just saw it, it doesn't look very organized as tbt ( tbt has different forums for each subject, selling animals, selling items, but acc looks kinda jumbled up..), etc, but maybe not, it's just my opinion.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 28, 2014)

I like TBT much better. This is much more like the forum experience I'm used to. ACC is too cluttered and too unorganized for my taste. But sometimes, you just have to endure to get your dreamies


----------



## purple888 (May 28, 2014)

Mahoushoujo27 said:


> I just saw it, it doesn't look very organized as tbt ( tbt has different forums for each subject, selling animals, selling items, but acc looks kinda jumbled up..), etc, but maybe not, it's just my opinion.



oh yes! i can't believe i forgot.
when i was talking to a person on there yesterday ~ i checked the trading and omg it was so cluttered!! gave me a headache.
but i do like how organized their cycling threads are (no offense to our amazing cyclers <3) they even had their own sub-forum

- - - Post Merge - - -

but almost no cyclers X.X


----------



## Kildor (May 28, 2014)

ACC looks like a website from the 19th century.
I bet the users there are not as social and funny as the users here anyway.


----------



## Mariah (May 28, 2014)

ACC kept banning me so I came here.


----------



## Titi (May 28, 2014)

ACC is really ugly looking, less complete (as far as I know it doesn't have it's own currency) and overall looks more messy and less organized. It also seems more immature...


----------



## KarlaKGB (May 28, 2014)

Aaaaaand this is gonna get locked


----------



## Yui Z (May 28, 2014)

I don't like the layout of ACC because it looks so messy. It's difficult to see what threads there are because they're all slapped together into some kind of burger/sandwich. 
Also, I prefer the people on TBT too and how it's not too strict with the rules, but still manages to control the crowd.


----------



## Reindeer (May 28, 2014)

Kildor said:


> ACC looks like a website from the 19th century.
> I bet the users there are not as social and funny as the users here anyway.


They had websites in the 19th century?!

Before I discovered TBT I went to ACC. Registered and then was told I had to wait 24 hours before I could post anything. It was only afterwards that I heard how that place had many weirdos.

That's not to say TBT doesn't have any weirdos.


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (May 28, 2014)

The fact that I had a parent post about me trying to get me banned from ACC because I made one sexual joke about how someone kept spelling "come" is hilarious. In the end, I was permanently banned. Oh well.


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 28, 2014)

TBT all the way, in my opinion ACC sucks, I got banned for expressing one slightly controversial opinion. So I thought let's check out TBT


----------



## oak (May 28, 2014)

I went on ACC like 2 days ago & the scariest pop up randomly opened in a new tab. It was like "WE'LL TAKE YOUR CREDIT CARD, BLAH BLAH BLAH GOVERNMENT DATABASE" with a countdown. It was the stupidest pop up ever & obvs fake, but any pop up gives me a great deal of anxiety lol.


----------



## BungoTheElf (May 28, 2014)

ACC just has a hideous layout. Plus it seems really dull since you can't customize your profile much U: Like you can only link pictures?? Not even post??? Some of the rules are pretty stupid too imo


----------



## Yui Z (May 28, 2014)

I don't understand why ACC and TBT are rivals really. Oh and look what I found: http://www.animalcrossingcommunity....nimal_Crossing_Communiy_and_Bell_tree_forums_

It's the same thread in a parallel universe.  It's down to your own opinion really. Some people on ACC think that TBT is better because it has less 'dead' and useless stuff in it (Only reading that from what someone said on the thread), while others think the same way about TBT as we do about ACC.


----------



## hemming1996 (May 28, 2014)

I kept getting banned on ACC. ACC is the most hideous website I have ever been on and I don't wanna go to that piece of crap ever again


----------



## Kildor (May 28, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> They had websites in the 19th century?!
> 
> Before I discovered TBT I went to ACC. Registered and then was told I had to wait 24 hours before I could post anything. It was only afterwards that I heard how that place had many weirdos.
> 
> That's not to say TBT doesn't have any weirdos.









Being weird is good. Unless you're talking about the bad type of weird, then no. It's not good.


----------



## cIementine (May 28, 2014)

_ACC's interpretation of our members:

WAT LOSERS

I know I'm biased and all but ACC is poop! The rules are poop, the members are poop, the activity is poop, and FUN IS NONE EXISTENT!
I don't know what there is to hate about this place. It's so fun and it doesn't provide you visit the opticians daily to look at our site! We are far more active, give more freedom to our members, and sure, we have our fair share of arguments and harsh comments but how can you live browsing a forum where everyone is as happy-go-lucky as unicorns all the time? It's educational because at least our debating skills are improving if you get what I mean.
Our forum is fabulous and no one can tell us it isn't._


----------



## Spongebob (May 28, 2014)

I'm starting to think this rivalry is stupid. I was the one who made that fourm on ACC and people on there think people on here are to stuck up and strict. Why can't we all just be friends? But sadly that will never happen.


----------



## cIementine (May 28, 2014)

Waffleking720 said:


> I'm starting to think this rivalry is stupid. I was the one who made that fourm on ACC and people on there think people on here are to stuck up and strict. Why can't we all just be friends? But sadly that will never happen.



_It's pretty hard for us to communicate forum to forum so friendship is out of the line._


----------



## Hyoshido (May 28, 2014)

I got called poor because I offered a Million bells for a re-orderable set (Spooky set) on there but yet someone asked for 1 Million and said (Is this too much) on my thread here a few days back.

I don't even, man.


----------



## cIementine (May 28, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> I got called poor because I offered a Million bells for a re-orderable set (Spooky set) on there but yet someone asked for 1 Million and said (Is this too much) on my thread here a few days back.
> 
> I don't even, man.



_I bought mine for 100k? o: That's rude._


----------



## debinoresu (May 28, 2014)

i prefer acc bc I find it easier to devote myself to cults rather than open communities


----------



## Aizu (May 28, 2014)

ACC is um...everyone is just kinda silly on there  like nobody replies to you, there's always that person that has a 100 page looking for Marshal thread, but doesn't even collect enough bells to afford him....I don't even...

TBT is just so much better organised, everyone is polite (well most of you, haven't encounter anyone rude yet). We don't have scamming post, I remember when that McWaffles kid scammed someone, god they're probably still talking about it now.


----------



## Celestefey (May 28, 2014)

This ongoing rivalry between TBT and ACC is ridiculous and just childish. It's just two biased groups of people fighting and squabbling over which website is better. If you want to use TBT then use it and don't look down upon the people who use ACC, and vice versa.

I know ACC is a lot more strict than TBT and generally has a large amount of young members, many as young as 10 years old. I think ACC is a great site for perhaps younger children (and yes I'm sure there's younger members on TBT too) so parents who let their children on the internet but are a bit wary of the "dangers" they can face can have the peace of mind they're on a forum with very strict rules. I agree that to us on TBT it seems bizarre their rules are so strict, but clearly they are for a reason.

I like TBT because I'm used to the vbulletin styled lay-outs from other forums I've visited and there's a lot more freedom, like having your own avatar and the rules aren't as strict, either. The forum is a lot more organised too, which is definitely a bonus. But... I can't say TBT is "better than ACC" because this is just my opinion and this is WHY I use TBT over ACC. We all have different reasons so you really cannot compare the two because they are both run so differently.

I think one reason why I hate TBT though is because of the snobbish members who look down upon other ACC members. But I think one reason I hate ACC is because the members can be quite immature and childish... Basically, I think certain groups of people on both sites kinda just ruin the enjoyment for the majority. ^^


----------



## Kildor (May 28, 2014)

Himari said:


> This ongoing rivalry between TBT and ACC is ridiculous and just childish. It's just two biased groups of people fighting and squabbling over which website is better. If you want to use TBT then use it and don't look down upon the people who use ACC, and vice versa.
> 
> I know ACC is a lot more strict than TBT and generally has a large amount of young members, many as young as 10 years old. I think ACC is a great site for perhaps younger children (and yes I'm sure there's younger members on TBT too) so parents who let their children on the internet but are a bit wary of the "dangers" they can face can have the peace of mind they're on a forum with very strict rules. I agree that to us on TBT it seems bizarre their rules are so strict, but clearly they are for a reason.
> 
> ...





I haven't heard of TBT members looking down upon ACC members because this is the first time I have seen an ACC Discussion here, so I have to disagree on that. I didn't even know TBT was having a rivalry with ACC, so what is up with you guys saying that TBT vs ACC is foolish. I haven't seen anyone say that there was a rivalry before, and if you join the IRC, you will know TBT members can be childish nd immature, but that is the good side to TBT. Everyone is just laidback and chillin'.


----------



## nekosync (May 28, 2014)

TBT, of course. ACC's community is absolutely terrible.


----------



## Lauren (May 28, 2014)

ACC sucks. Their rules are terrible. I love the community here much better.


----------



## Bellxis (May 28, 2014)

ugh, you can barely do or say anything on ACC, there is like a billion rules. In my point of view, TBT also has a way friendlier and more helpful community too.


----------



## Ashtot (May 28, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> They had websites in the 19th century?!



Yes...


----------



## trenchdragon (May 28, 2014)

TBT hands down. Not only is it better formatted, but the users are a lot more friendly and funny. I've made so many good friends here and hope to make many more. ACC members are a little stuffy and sassy, plus the layout of the forum is pretty boring compared to TBT's. (I love the header and how it changes with the times of the day)


----------



## radical6 (May 28, 2014)

tbt Sucks but so does acc so just go use reddit or tumblr or somethin


----------



## cIementine (May 28, 2014)

Himari said:


> This ongoing rivalry between TBT and ACC is ridiculous and just childish. It's just two biased groups of people fighting and squabbling over which website is better. If you want to use TBT then use it and don't look down upon the people who use ACC, and vice versa.
> 
> I know ACC is a lot more strict than TBT and generally has a large amount of young members, many as young as 10 years old. I think ACC is a great site for perhaps younger children (and yes I'm sure there's younger members on TBT too) so parents who let their children on the internet but are a bit wary of the "dangers" they can face can have the peace of mind they're on a forum with very strict rules. I agree that to us on TBT it seems bizarre their rules are so strict, but clearly they are for a reason.
> 
> ...




_Tbh, I don't think it's that big a deal. I've seen a few threads both here and on ACC asking which is better, etc. But why be so bothered about something like this? TBT and ACC are two different websites so arguments are hard to make between each other. It is great that people make these threads. Even though some comments are harsh, I think it's nice to see so much appreciation for the forums we go on. We're all talking about the wonders of TBT, and they're on about the wonders of their website. It just teaches us to appreciate what we have as a website and how we stick together as a community!_


----------



## hemming1996 (May 28, 2014)

Avalon said:


> _Tbh, I don't think it's that big a deal. I've seen a few threads both here and on ACC asking which is better, etc. But why be so bothered about something like this? TBT and ACC are two different websites so arguments are hard to make between each other. It is great that people make these threads. Even though some comments are harsh, I think it's nice to see so much appreciation for the forums we go on. We're all talking about the wonders of TBT, and they're on about the wonders of their website. It just teaches us to appreciate what we have as a website and how we stick together as a community!_


yeah i don't see the point
it's obvious tbt is better than acc we don't need to argue about that


----------



## cIementine (May 28, 2014)

hemming1996 said:


> yeah i don't see the point
> it's obvious tbt is better than acc we don't need to argue about that



_TRUE_


----------



## Farobi (May 28, 2014)

I like TBT slightly better because there are a few cool people in here and Steam keys and TBT Bells and all that.


----------



## cIementine (May 28, 2014)

Farobi said:


> I like TBT slightly better because there are a few cool people in here and Steam keys and TBT Bells and all that.



_Yeah! I think our website has more creativity. We can have our own avatars, collectibles, tbt bells, steam keys, and we have the IRC. The only thing I envy about ACC is their smileys :c
And I don't see many artists around when I browse ACC. Plus their website looks like the format was created using microsoft publisher or something._


----------



## Celestefey (May 28, 2014)

Kildor said:


> I haven't heard of TBT members looking down upon ACC members because this is the first time I have seen an ACC Discussion here, so I have to disagree on that. I didn't even know TBT was having a rivalry with ACC, so what is up with you guys saying that TBT vs ACC is foolish. I haven't seen anyone say that there was a rivalry before, and if you join the IRC, you will know TBT members can be childish nd immature, but that is the good side to TBT. Everyone is just laidback and chillin'.



Bah, I have definitely seen people act like this in previous threads. There HAVE been "ACC or TBT?" threads in the past, but I think they probably ended up being locked. As someone previously mentioned, there was a thread about "Worst websites" and ACC was mentioned many times. I normally see people complaining about ACC and stuff or saying the members are immature or stupid (although I said the members can be immature too, but that's usually because there are more younger members on that site). It's quite OBVIOUS from this thread that TBT has a rivalry with ACC.



Avalon said:


> _Tbh, I don't think it's that big a deal. I've seen a few threads both here and on ACC asking which is better, etc. But why be so bothered about something like this? TBT and ACC are two different websites so arguments are hard to make between each other. It is great that people make these threads. Even though some comments are harsh, I think it's nice to see so much appreciation for the forums we go on. We're all talking about the wonders of TBT, and they're on about the wonders of their website. It just teaches us to appreciate what we have as a website and how we stick together as a community!_



Why are these threads great? Lol. That's ridiculous. All you said was basically what I said: TBT and ACC are so different so you don't need to make these threads to compare them because it's obvious TBT members will vote TBT and ACC members will vote ACC. These threads are pointless. You don't need to complain and just create more a negative atmosphere. We're hardly talking about the wonders of TBT... Some of us are, but most people are just moaning about ACC. How about this: If you want to complain, go complain on acnlconfessions. But if you want to talk about the wonders of TBT, then go make a thread called "The TBT Appreciation Thread".


----------



## radical6 (May 28, 2014)

both sites are like the same except acc is hard to look at so like who cares


----------



## cIementine (May 28, 2014)

Himari said:


> Why are these threads great? Lol. That's ridiculous. All you said was basically what I said: TBT and ACC are so different so you don't need to make these threads to compare them because it's obvious TBT members will vote TBT and ACC members will vote ACC. These threads are pointless. You don't need to complain and just create more a negative atmosphere. We're hardly talking about the wonders of TBT... Some of us are, but most people are just moaning about ACC. How about this: If you want to complain, go complain on acnlconfessions. But if you want to talk about the wonders of TBT, then go make a thread called "The TBT Appreciation Thread".



_I think you really misinterpreted what I said.
But really you're being quite a buzzkill if you don't like this thread go elsewhere, there are plenty of other threads to enjoy. 
You might even come across an ACC appreciation thread I'm sure you'd do quite dandy there._


----------



## Celestefey (May 28, 2014)

Avalon said:


> _I think you really misinterpreted what I said.
> But really you're being quite a buzzkill if you don't like this thread go elsewhere, there are plenty of other threads to enjoy.
> You might even come across an ACC appreciation thread I'm sure you'd do quite dandy there._



I didn't even misinterpret what you said, and I'm not being a buzzkill. I'm all for discussing the good points about TBT, rather than just constantly talking crap about another forum because that just looks immature.


----------



## Shimmer (May 28, 2014)

This site definitely looks more organized. The other looks super confusing.

As well, being someone who is interested in web/graphic design, their layout makes me cringe. It's _really_ outdated. They really should upgrade. ^^' 

I'm sure they have great features and stuff (I wouldn't know because I don't go on it) but the layout is usually how visitors judge a site when they first go on it.


----------



## Elov (May 28, 2014)

I joined ACC in 2008, and used it for years. (Not super actively of course, but whenever I got back into animal crossing) I knew TBT existed for quite awhile but it just felt strange to me. Being able to customize everything, avatars and signatures. I really wasn't used to that because of the ACC format. But I finally made the switch this year, because I started getting back into new leaf again, and I'm really glad I did. The community is a lot more expressive, and I'm able to take the majority of TBT's members seriously. I love that we have the ability to freely express ourselves and talk about a wide array of subjects without being censored. Everyone here is so laid-back.. It honestly doesn't feel like an animal crossing forum at times, and that's what I love about it.


----------



## oath2order (May 28, 2014)

I prefer here <3


----------



## cIementine (May 28, 2014)

Himari said:


> I didn't even misinterpret what you said, and I'm not being a buzzkill. I'm all for discussing the good points about TBT, rather than just constantly talking crap about another forum because that just looks immature.



_But you said I was saying what you were saying? 
In a thread like this we're going to be talking crap about one thing or another, whether it's tbt or acc, so... _


----------



## Kildor (May 28, 2014)

Himari said:


> Bah, I have definitely seen people act like this in previous threads. There HAVE been "ACC or TBT?" threads in the past, but I think they probably ended up being locked. As someone previously mentioned, there was a thread about "Worst websites" and ACC was mentioned many times. I normally see people complaining about ACC and stuff or saying the members are immature or stupid (although I said the members can be immature too, but that's usually because there are more younger members on that site). It's quite OBVIOUS from this thread that TBT has a rivalry with ACC.
> 
> 
> 
> Why are these threads great? Lol. That's ridiculous. All you said was basically what I said: TBT and ACC are so different so you don't need to make these threads to compare them because it's obvious TBT members will vote TBT and ACC members will vote ACC. These threads are pointless. You don't need to complain and just create more a negative atmosphere. We're hardly talking about the wonders of TBT... Some of us are, but most people are just moaning about ACC. How about this: If you want to complain, go complain on acnlconfessions. But if you want to talk about the wonders of TBT, then go make a thread called "The TBT Appreciation Thread".




You do know that alot of users here came from ACC right? So that means there are unbiased opinions, because they have experienced both ACC and TBT. 
So if a user who came from ACC were to vote for TBT, their opinion is not biased. They just prefer TBT.  No one was really complaining, they just wanted to share their experiences when they joined ACC. And it doesn't really count as rivalry if TBT and ACC don't really count each other as rivals. I know you dislike this thread, but people want to express their opinions, so let them be I guess. No one can stop them from sharing their opinions and experiences


----------



## Byngo (May 28, 2014)

I've been on TBT and ACC, albeit not very long on the former. I prefer TBT by a long shot.


----------



## Farobi (May 28, 2014)

I'd like to see ACC get vBulletin/TBT skin and just experience a whole new world but the exact same thing sorta. (like Corpse Party the game??)


----------



## tinytaylor (May 28, 2014)

I prefer TBT, it's a lot easier to use in my opinion. Especially on mobile which is big for me since I'm hardly ever on the computer. Although I'm on both right now lol, I feel ACC has more of the service I'm looking for tho. Like if I post a thread looking for something I'm more likely to get a response from someone on there who has said item.


----------



## Kaiaa (May 28, 2014)

I've never really had a problem with ACC, but I never made an account because for a while the members didn't seem very friendly. I liked using it for the patters and guides though. I've always preferred the Bell Tree though, I'm glad to see so many members! When I joined we had MAYBE 50 "active" (posted once or twice a day) members lol but that's because there hadn't been a new Animal Crossing in a long time, as soon as New Leaf was announced the member count shot up.


----------



## Cou (May 28, 2014)

TBT. But I do go on ACC when no one has what I need on here.


----------



## Hound00med (May 28, 2014)

Definitely TBT.

I never really got to experience the community on ACC (apparently I dodged a bullet after hearing some opinions from friends), mainly because the site is really poorly designed in my opinion.. It's very difficult to navigate and I always find myself lost and unable to find where I want to go..

The posts in general look badly designed as well.. While TBT's post design looks really clear and concise, ACC's is very sloppy and has things all over the place..

To top it off, ACC has a mish-mash of colours absolutely everywhere and it's not very aesthetically pleasing, as opposed to TBT who just uses a green tree and then the AC sky colours mixed in with the neutral whites, beige and brown colours


----------



## Venn (May 28, 2014)

I have accounts on both. On ACC, I feel like it is very cluttered to, I wish they would organize it a little bit more. I mainly use it for a giveaway if I need a bunch of items, or in need of bells.

I really like TBT way more than ACC. TBT has a much friendlier environment, and I feel TBT as more activity going on. For me, there's alot more things to do on TBT than ACC. I'm not even sure if ACC has an art board... I know they have a story board.


----------



## Leopardfire (May 28, 2014)

I found ACC when searching for an Animal Crossing forum, maybe even before TBT. It didn't really appeal to me, as everyone else has likely said, it's formatting really needs a makeover and it doesn't seem as active. I've found some threads that were interesting, and from what I've seen, the members seem nice enough. I can't see myself making an account on it anytime soon, though.


----------



## oath2order (May 28, 2014)

One particular thing to note is that ACC has a lot morr then just forums on it. They have cataloging, maps, a pattern maker, etc.

While I wish TBT had an on-sitr cataloging service, the other stuff isnt necessary. TBT isnt spread too thin with 10000 extra features.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also our bell shop is better than theirs


----------



## Mariah (May 28, 2014)

ACC has a ton of stuff planned but they've been planning it for years. They don't even have City Folk maps yet.


----------



## Bowie (May 28, 2014)

Who cares? I mean, they're there because they enjoy Animal Crossing, and, over here, we also enjoy Animal Crossing. So, what's the issue? Can't we just all come together and make peace? I don't have any issue with people from there coming here. I mean, I've met some rude people here before, and I'm sure there's an equal amount of rude people there. Either way, I don't see this community as any better, or worse, then that one.


----------



## oath2order (May 28, 2014)

Bowie its just a discussion and comparison.


----------



## Bowie (May 28, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Bowie its just a discussion and comparison.



I'm aware of that.


----------



## Spongebob (May 28, 2014)

Bowie said:


> Who cares? I mean, they're there because they enjoy Animal Crossing, and, over here, we also enjoy Animal Crossing. So, what's the issue? Can't we just all come together and make peace? I don't have any issue with people from there coming here. I mean, I've met some rude people here before, and I'm sure there's an equal amount of rude people there. Either way, I don't see this community as any better, or worse, then that one.


She is right.


----------



## Bowie (May 28, 2014)

Waffleking720 said:


> She is right.



I'm actually male, but, thank you.


----------



## oath2order (May 28, 2014)

It just seems like you want the conversation to stop because you dont think it should be debated.

Just what my implication was


----------



## Bowie (May 28, 2014)

oath2order said:


> It just seems like you want the conversation to stop because you dont think it should be debated.
> 
> Just what my implication was



Well, that is just a simple misunderstanding.


----------



## PurplPanda (May 28, 2014)

ACC's format is horrible i literally cant handle it omg
after i give frita to the person i owe her to im leaving omg


----------



## purple888 (May 28, 2014)

omg 7 pages

i missed it all

excuse while i read it


----------



## FireNinja1 (May 28, 2014)

Probably not a good place to ask IMO, we're rather biased. While we say that they have the most strict mods and have a really ugly layout, ACC's might be going around, saying that TBT is filled with trolls.


----------



## Spongebob (May 28, 2014)

Bowie said:


> I'm actually male, but, thank you.



Oh heh sorry about that


----------



## Capella (May 28, 2014)

I've never had an ACC account but I looked at their website and their layout is just >.< blah 
Too hideous for me, and it's easier to browse on TBT


----------



## Improv (May 28, 2014)

I got banned twice on ACC for having the link to my blog on my profile because I reblogged a picture that said, "Please do not kill yourself tonight."

After giving them down the road after my second ban, I stopped going completely.

They also have a design from like 2007, they have an extremely unorganized forum, the mods are far too strict, most people are either in their 80's or single digits, and there are far more rude people.


----------



## radical6 (May 28, 2014)

Swurve said:


> I got banned twice on ACC for having the link to my blog on my profile because I reblogged a picture that said, "Please do not kill yourself tonight."
> 
> After giving them down the road after my second ban, I stopped going completely.
> 
> They also have a design from like 2007, they have an extremely unorganized forum, the mods are far too strict, most people are either in their 80's or single digits, and there are far more rude people.


omg wtf. do the mods check everyones blog or something bc thats a bit too extreme


----------



## Improv (May 28, 2014)

tsundere said:


> omg wtf. do the mods check everyones blog or something bc thats a bit too extreme



Idk, I reblogged that and two weeks later I get banned for it, so it was a good ways/pages down my blog.

and then there are users who are promoting suicide in their about me section who are still kicking.
look me in the eyes and tell me acc doesn't have favorites


----------



## purple888 (May 28, 2014)

Swurve said:


> Idk, I reblogged that and two weeks later I get banned for it, so it was a good ways/pages down my blog.
> 
> and then there are users who are promoting suicide in their about me section who are still kicking.
> look me in the eyes and tell me acc doesn't have favorites



ohhhh 

who are those people?


----------



## n64king (May 28, 2014)

Personally it doesn't really matter. I like ACC better in terms of how the visuals are, the forums are easier to look at, I feel like there's at times less nonsense floating around there too. TBT's aesthetics are nice, like the big tree on top and the changing of day to night layouts, but if the text wasn't this small maybe it would look a tiny nicer, but really it doesn't matter to me. I use both. ACC replies to me more often, TBT ignores me often. I think TBT may have clicky groups in it that don't read people's posts with smaller avatars, lesser forum posts, bells or who are missing 3DS, WiiU or other friend codes, as well as "items" purchased with Bells on here. I know other game websites that ignore you unless "you look respectable", and have shown you're "worthy" of being noticed. Although it's a trade off. TBT can ignore me, while ACC want's to fight about everything. Theres constant fights about fact based articles over there that can be easily solved with a quick click on Google, but they seem to would rather have a battle of wits and opinions there.
The mods on ACC need to cool off sometimes though. A lot gets through, but they must think they're Nintendo on the Miiverse cause you'll clearly quote someone or post something that's related to the topic and they wait for people to come in and break the rules so they can come slam a handful of people at once. The constant deletion of spam on ACC is ridiculous. They don't want you to make friends and be nice, they want you to stay on topic harder. They don't step in and stop fighting or real problems, they step in to make sure the crying and whining and fighting boards are in their respective  AC:NL or Video Game forums.


----------



## Naiad (May 28, 2014)

I got so many warnings on ACC >.< They only catch threads that break the rules 30% of the time, so I've broken plenty of rules and not known it before. They also don't allow me to sell my PKMN on there, so screw that place ;P

I also like how I can put a .gif in my signature here ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ashtot said:


> Yes...



I didn't know if this is a Joke or not, but the 19th century = 1800s ;^;


----------



## Bowie (May 28, 2014)

Animal Crossing Community is beginning to sound a lot like Facepunch.


----------



## BluebellLight (May 28, 2014)

i got banned from ACC when i made an account in 2010 when I was 10 and I got banned till I was 13 in 2013 and thats why I hate ACC. i go there from time to time but cant stand it it hurts my eyes


----------



## Locket (May 28, 2014)

I dont get it, every time I look something up, and I click it, I am like What in the world, its soooo confusing, plus their line that separates the post and the signature is like they posted it
 Example:

---------------Signature


----------



## emre3 (May 29, 2014)

I've heard so many bad things about ACC but I don't really know why we hate each other so much lol


----------



## Ashtot (May 29, 2014)

Lafiel Nightray said:


> I got so many warnings on ACC >.< They only catch threads that break the rules 30% of the time, so I've broken plenty of rules and not known it before. They also don't allow me to sell my PKMN on there, so screw that place ;P
> 
> I also like how I can put a .gif in my signature here ^^
> 
> ...



It was a joke ^^

Also, to the guy who likes ACC's visuals better... ???


----------



## Yui Z (May 29, 2014)

I remember getting a warning on ACC for drawing attention to my thread... It's not my fault I have good tactics to getting replies, and it's also not my fault they have such a confusing layout so nobody could see the thread I had bumped a bazillian times just to buy a perfect cherry. 

Oh well. I got tons of replies when I drew attention to the thread, so it was worth it.


----------



## Myles (May 29, 2014)

I've been on ACC for 7 years and I'm honestly so used to it that I could not make a switch. Everyone has their preferences, but I like ACC's community and I accept any flaws it has. It's my second home, and while TBT is nice, it could never replace what ACC is for me. 

I come on here occasionally though. I happened to see this thread linked to on the Off Topic board over there.


----------



## n64king (May 29, 2014)

emre3 said:


> I've heard so many bad things about ACC but I don't really know why we hate each other so much lol



Lol anyone ever play Neopets? I use to and anytime another virtual pet site would pop up they'd all create accounts on the other site and gang up on them. Neopets vs Marapets war 2006 lol
But really who cares it's a chat forum. It's not like it's a whole huge virtual world website.


----------



## Croconaw (May 29, 2014)

hemming1996 said:


> yeah i don't see the point
> it's obvious tbt is better than acc we don't need to argue about that


It's obvious ACC is better. TBT ****ing sucks and I hate how rude some of the people can be here. I got linked to this thread from ACC and it's so hilarious. I hate this site because the rules are way too strict, the layout sucks, and some of the moderators don't deserve their position. I don't even want to know what the administrators were thinking! I love how I posted a thread on the site support board on here and everyone was being a complete douche bag. They said I was adding asterisks to my posts on purpose. I would not have posted the ****ing thread if I was doing it on purpose. You people have to be a little less self absorbed and a little more helpful. Almost everyone here is immature. The members act like they're superior to people on ACC. That's ridiculous because we are obviously better. When someone posts a problem, we help that member instead of trying to make them feel stupid. This place is stupid.


----------



## Mariah (May 29, 2014)

n64king said:


> Lol anyone ever play Neopets? I use to and anytime another virtual pet site would pop up they'd all create accounts on the other site and gang up on them. Neopets vs Marapets war 2006 lol
> But really who cares it's a chat forum. It's not like it's a whole huge virtual world website.



Who the hell used Marapets? Why would a war even happen between those sites?


----------



## Byngo (May 29, 2014)

Feraligatr said:


> It's obvious ACC is better. TBT ****ing sucks and I hate how rude some of the people can be here. I got linked to this thread from ACC and it's so hilarious. I hate this site because the rules are way too strict, the layout sucks, and some of the moderators don't deserve their position. I don't even want to know what the administrators were thinking! I love how I posted a thread on the site support board on here and everyone was being a complete douche bag. They said I was adding asterisks to my posts on purpose. I would not have posted the ****ing thread if I was doing it on purpose. You people have to be a little less self absorbed and a little more helpful. Almost everyone here is immature. The members act like they're superior to people on ACC. That's ridiculous because we are obviously better. When someone posts a problem, we help that member instead of trying to make them feel stupid. This place is stupid.



lol.

All of the stuff you're saying can _easily_ describe ACC. Oh, and the reason everyone was saying you were doing it on purpose is because of your usertitle. You appeared to be an obvious troll, only here to preach about how horrible TBT is and how wonderful ACC is. Neither site is better than the other. As much as I truly hate ACC, I realize my opinion is biased based on my experiences there. I've realized that and I've tried not to dislike ACC as much, but omg... Seeing this post just makes me go wow. 

oh my goodness. The more I read your post the more it makes me think how hypocritical you are. We act like we're better than ACC? But here you are, on obvious priest of ACC saying that you're better than us, and that ACC is better than TBT. LOL.

Give. Me. A. ****ing. Break


----------



## n64king (May 29, 2014)

Mariah said:


> Who the hell used Marapets? Why would a war even happen between those sites?



LOL Right well, the drama was that the guy Ian, who created Marapets was a disgruntled previous Neopets player, who left after having his account frozen. So it was pretty much the first major virtual pet site that was noticed on Neopets, to be like a gigantic terrible rip off that looks like it was made in MS Paint. So considering, I bet a good 80% of the people on that website chatting are ages 10-16 so there's a mob mentality there. Pretty much for a while Marapets just got trolled hard by Neopets people. Then someone who also was disgruntled and left Neopets, apparently "hacked" the site and sent everyone into a tizzy and the taunting just stopped cause they got scared. Which Neopets was pretty solid in terms of security despite rumors. So it was probably a scare tactic of sorts and it worked in Mara's favor. But every so often sparks would fly because Marapets was like a site for Neopets refugees who got their accounts frozen and didn't wanna restart.
I hate that I know neopets history but I was there...


----------



## Spongebob (May 29, 2014)

Feraligatr said:


> It's obvious ACC is better. TBT ****ing sucks and I hate how rude some of the people can be here. I got linked to this thread from ACC and it's so hilarious. I hate this site because the rules are way too strict, the layout sucks, and some of the moderators don't deserve their position. I don't even want to know what the administrators were thinking! I love how I posted a thread on the site support board on here and everyone was being a complete douche bag. They said I was adding asterisks to my posts on purpose. I would not have posted the ****ing thread if I was doing it on purpose. You people have to be a little less self absorbed and a little more helpful. Almost everyone here is immature. The members act like they're superior to people on ACC. That's ridiculous because we are obviously better. When someone posts a problem, we help that member instead of trying to make them feel stupid. This place is stupid.


Did I link this thread to you?


----------



## Croconaw (May 29, 2014)

Waffleking720 said:


> Did I link this thread to you?


You linked it to everyone.


----------



## n64king (May 29, 2014)

Are you the one using the Joey avatar on ACC


----------



## Bowie (May 29, 2014)

Feraligatr said:


> It's obvious ACC is better. TBT ****ing sucks and I hate how rude some of the people can be here. I got linked to this thread from ACC and it's so hilarious. I hate this site because the rules are way too strict, the layout sucks, and some of the moderators don't deserve their position. I don't even want to know what the administrators were thinking! I love how I posted a thread on the site support board on here and everyone was being a complete douche bag. They said I was adding asterisks to my posts on purpose. I would not have posted the ****ing thread if I was doing it on purpose. You people have to be a little less self absorbed and a little more helpful. Almost everyone here is immature. The members act like they're superior to people on ACC. That's ridiculous because we are obviously better. When someone posts a problem, we help that member instead of trying to make them feel stupid. This place is stupid.



Mate, if you don't like it here, leave. Nobody is forcing you to stay here, and, if you really feel that way, I see no reason why you couldn't just go back to what you know.


----------



## Alice (May 29, 2014)

Feraligatr said:


> It's obvious ACC is better. TBT ****ing sucks and I hate how rude some of the people can be here. I got linked to this thread from ACC and it's so hilarious. I hate this site because the rules are way too strict, the layout sucks, and some of the moderators don't deserve their position. I don't even want to know what the administrators were thinking! I love how I posted a thread on the site support board on here and everyone was being a complete douche bag. They said I was adding asterisks to my posts on purpose. I would not have posted the ****ing thread if I was doing it on purpose. You people have to be a little less self absorbed and a little more helpful. Almost everyone here is immature. The members act like they're superior to people on ACC. That's ridiculous because we are obviously better. When someone posts a problem, we help that member instead of trying to make them feel stupid. This place is stupid.



Really? I don't see that often. I see a lot of people getting help, and fairly fast. A few members jump to answer questions. I'm sorry you had a bad experience. It might be better if you don't come back next time, since you obviously never want to be here again. With that attitude, we probably wont miss you either.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (May 29, 2014)

Feraligatr said:


> It's obvious ACC is better. TBT ****ing sucks and I hate how rude some of the people can be here. I got linked to this thread from ACC and it's so hilarious. I hate this site because the rules are way too strict, the layout sucks, and some of the moderators don't deserve their position. I don't even want to know what the administrators were thinking! I love how I posted a thread on the site support board on here and everyone was being a complete douche bag. They said I was adding asterisks to my posts on purpose. I would not have posted the ****ing thread if I was doing it on purpose. You people have to be a little less self absorbed and a little more helpful. Almost everyone here is immature. The members act like they're superior to people on ACC. That's ridiculous because we are obviously better. When someone posts a problem, we help that member instead of trying to make them feel stupid. This place is stupid.



I was looking for your post in specific, actually, because I knew you would do this. If you hate TBT SOOO much, then leave. The reason we replied to you like that was because you were pretty much saying 'I'm here just to say how wonderful ACC is', mainly because of your usertitle. Most people here come from ACC, so you are probably one of the only ones here who likes ACC over TBT.


----------



## Spongebob (May 29, 2014)

n64king said:


> Are you the one using the Joey avatar on ACC



Nope that would be me.


----------



## Beary (May 29, 2014)

This thread made me laugh I'm sorry

But seriously guys?
IF YOU DONT LIKE TBT GET OUT 
HWVE A TEAPARTY AT YOUR EYESORE

I joined ACC and FART was bleeped out in my post
I mean omg

Anyways, PERSONALLY, IN MY OPINION, I like TBT because I found it first, and the loving community.
Who cares is there are mean people????? There are mean people everywhere, and you just have to ignore them. :]

And Feragator? GOOD FOR YOU! <33


----------



## Jamborenium (May 29, 2014)

Feraligatr said:


> It's obvious ACC is better. TBT ****ing sucks and I hate how rude some of the people can be here. I got linked to this thread from ACC and it's so hilarious. I hate this site because the rules are way too strict, the layout sucks, and some of the moderators don't deserve their position. I don't even want to know what the administrators were thinking! I love how I posted a thread on the site support board on here and everyone was being a complete douche bag. They said I was adding asterisks to my posts on purpose. I would not have posted the ****ing thread if I was doing it on purpose. You people have to be a little less self absorbed and a little more helpful. Almost everyone here is immature. The members act like they're superior to people on ACC. That's ridiculous because we are obviously better. When someone posts a problem, we help that member instead of trying to make them feel stupid. This place is stupid.










wow just wow that is all I can say, just wow


also as for the question of the thread,I prefer it here a lot more, I attempted to try out ACC 
I didn't much care for it at all :I and that is all I can really say
I have nothing against ACC and all I just like I said prefer it here​


----------



## ColorSpectrum (May 29, 2014)

tsundere said:


> tbt Sucks but so does acc so just go use reddit or tumblr or somethin


Yes.


----------



## Beary (May 29, 2014)

I don't know if I'm sad or happy that nobody replied to my post
/need drama


----------



## Improv (May 29, 2014)

Alice said:


> Really? I don't see that often. I see a lot of people getting help, and fairly fast. A few members jump to answer questions. I'm sorry you had a bad experience. It might be better if you don't come back next time, since you obviously never want to be here again. *With that attitude, we probably wont miss you either.*



YES LOVE THIS

but really if you're that pissed off then just stop coming on here? because I know for a fact you expressed your hate for this website before and yet you still came on today to post?????


----------



## ColorSpectrum (May 29, 2014)

Swurve said:


> YES LOVE THIS
> 
> but really if you're that pissed off then just stop coming on here? because I know for a fact you expressed your hate for this website before and yet you still came on today to post?????


She only came on to try to piss people off.


----------



## n64king (May 29, 2014)

Waffleking720 said:


> Nope that would be me.



that's who I meant lol Just wondering cause i was like who else linked it to everyone


----------



## Farobi (May 29, 2014)

Feraligatr said:


> The members act like they're superior to people on ACC. That's ridiculous because we are obviously better.



The irony  <3


----------



## tamagotchi (May 29, 2014)

i don't really care to be honest

they're both okay i guess
i love how everyone at tbt hates acc and acc hates tbt. 
what the hell


----------



## Mariah (May 29, 2014)

RetroT said:


> i don't really care to be honest
> 
> they're both okay i guess
> i love how everyone at tbt hates acc and acc hates tbt.
> what the hell


A fellow Vinesauce watcher, I see. 

Why do people even care? Go on whatever websites you want. It's your life.


----------



## Bowie (May 30, 2014)

Mariah said:


> Why do people even care? Go on whatever websites you want. It's your life.



For once, I agree with you.


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (May 30, 2014)

All i can say is that ACC is not very 'user-friendly' .. Everyone there is so sensitive to the rules and mods aren't really communicating with the users, like how they do here. I also get a feeling that everyone there is.. really young. I don't know.

What I'm trying to say is... TBT is so much better XD


----------



## Naiad (May 30, 2014)

n64king said:


> Lol anyone ever play Neopets? I use to and anytime another virtual pet site would pop up they'd all create accounts on the other site and gang up on them. Neopets vs Marapets war 2006 lol
> But really who cares it's a chat forum. It's not like it's a whole huge virtual world website.



I actually still play neopets xC

Just wanted to remind everyone that this is a place for *civil chat*. I don't want to mini-mod, but insults that can actually get pretty offensive usually get thrown around in the end.


----------



## Mariah (May 30, 2014)

Lafiel Nightray said:


> I actually still play neopets xC
> 
> Just wanted to remind everyone that this is a place for *civil chat*. I don't want to mini-mod, but insults that can actually get pretty offensive usually get thrown around in the end.


That's totally mini-modding. We're all being civil here. If the mods had a problem, they'd say something.


----------



## Naiad (May 30, 2014)

Mariah said:


> That's totally mini-modding. We're all being civil here. If the mods had a problem, they'd say something.



I was talking about Feraligatr. I said I didn't mean to do mini-mod, but I've heard people say pretty hurtful things before, and I just don't want things to end with people fighting. If I get banned/warned for mini-modding, so be it.


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (May 30, 2014)

Advetisment i guess. anyways back to topic, ACC mods are hella rude D:<


----------



## krielle (May 30, 2014)

I personally like TBT more than ACC. I have accounts for both aaand.. I go on TBT more.
I just feel like TBT is incomparably well-put together (the website formatting is pleasant / I've gotten really used to it) and the rating system is much more efficient. The community in general on TBT is just way better than ACC - people I've traded with there seem to be more bell-hungry / rude. 

I'm not saying that the whole ACC community is bad overall though.
There are just some aspects that it lacks, that TBT has.
In short: TBT > ACC


----------



## Jas0n (May 30, 2014)

I have cleared all the unnecessary argumentative posts that strayed off-topic.

In future guys, don't egg people on. The report button is there for a reason.


----------



## cIementine (May 30, 2014)

nvm.


----------



## Zigzag991 (May 30, 2014)

I got banned for something they literally admitted to having no proof of. I believe the message went like this (in response to them banning me for an "alternate account" that was made by a friend):

"The account had nothing to do with you being banned. We found out about the account after we banned you."


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (May 30, 2014)

Zigzag991 said:


> I got banned for something they literally admitted to having no proof of. I believe the message went like this (in response to them banning me for an "alternate account" that was made by a friend):
> 
> "The account had nothing to do with you being banned. We found out about the account after we banned you."


WHAT! that doesnt even make sense. Did they ever say why they banned you?


----------



## Zigzag991 (May 30, 2014)

"Banned for having an alternate account." was the reason, which as you can see, they admitted to having no proof.


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (May 30, 2014)

i dont mean to flame on them, im sorry

- - - Post Merge - - -

but they really need to work on their modding skills.


----------



## ColorSpectrum (May 30, 2014)

awesomeperson1 said:


> but they really need to work on their modding skills.


They do; they are the worst mods I've ever encountered on a website before. They banned my friend for having a suicide prevention picture on his blog that was linked to his account. ACC mods think adding a bunch of emotes into their lectures gives them more authority when it only makes you look like a complete moron. When they ban you they add stupid remarks such as "Please take this time to think about your actions". I'm sorry, but am I five years old? No. I cussed a person out because she deserved it, I wouldn't take it back if I could. Everyone on ACC acts like they are either four, eleven, or sixty. It's time to pull your heads out of your asses.


----------



## skweegee (May 30, 2014)

I use both, and I don't prefer one over the other. However, I can see why some people would prefer TBT over ACC, or ACC over TBT.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (May 30, 2014)

The fact that they make you wait a full day before you can even post is also off-putting, which I why I never ended up using it. I might go back and make a new account, to see how bad it really is for myself.


----------



## hanzy (May 30, 2014)

TBT. I don't like the web layout or format of ACC plus it didn't seem nearly as active as here when I last ventured over there


----------



## monk (May 30, 2014)

i use acc to find more homes for villagers but i still prefer tbt :3 and it is way more active


----------



## Bunlily (May 30, 2014)

I dislike ACC highly. I was actually shocked when i found out i had to wait a certain time period before i could do anything. Once i was "allowed" in, it just looked a hot mess to me. Very unorganized and hard to find certain things.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (May 30, 2014)

wow ok tbt is so much better than that wannabe site the mods on acc are really *****y, really rude, really negative, and too overly sensitive. acc is still stuck in prehistoric times, the format is so old, boring, and worn out. its so unorganized, so inactive, its like the middle of no where. the updates even take years for them to actually happen, the staff are so lazy at their jobs, nothing new is happening, acc is just so boring and theres like nothing there


----------



## Keyblade (May 30, 2014)

ACC is for 12 year olds


----------



## WatashiWantsWaffles (May 30, 2014)

Princess Sora said:


> ACC is for 12 year olds



Gee thanks
im 9


----------



## Kildor (May 30, 2014)

Princess Sora said:


> ACC is for 12 year olds





alison123 said:


> Gee thanks
> im 9



And that is bad.. because?


----------



## cIementine (May 31, 2014)

_TBT and ACC are for members of all ages.

I was looking at that thread on ACC and they seem to dislike us. Especially Feligatr (I think that's the name? idk), he posted admitting something along the lines of 'lol, I just posted on the tbt thread and pissed a load of people off lmao'.
They should call it Animal Crossing Irony community because they're calling us jerks.
We're being rather civil and last time I checked, we haven't sent any tbt members over to their thread to pee them off.
Feligatr, I have one response to your post: have you met you?_


----------



## Farobi (May 31, 2014)

i think we should all agree to start a riot


----------



## hemming1996 (May 31, 2014)

Farobi said:


> i think we should all agree to start a riot


i think we should all just stop arguing and play happy families


----------



## Celestefey (May 31, 2014)

Last time I posted in this thread, somebody told me there was no rivalry between ACC and TBT, yet look at what you're saying now.

This whole rivalry is just so ridiculous and childish. Both forums are so different in terms of lay-out, rules, members, and etc, so you cannot compare the two. Some people prefer ACC and that's okay! I prefer TBT purely because there is more freedom to do what I want on here, like having my own avatar and images in my signature, and because I am used to the vbulletin style of forums. If you want TBT to look like the better forum of the two, then trying to spark a flame war or continuing this ridiculous rivalry isn't the wisest idea. ^^ Neither site is the superior site because, like I said and many other people have said, ACC and TBT are both so different.


----------



## Kildor (May 31, 2014)

Himari said:


> Last time I posted in this thread, somebody told me there was no rivalry between ACC and TBT, yet look at what you're saying now.
> 
> This whole rivalry is just so ridiculous and childish. Both forums are so different in terms of lay-out, rules, members, and etc, so you cannot compare the two. Some people prefer ACC and that's okay! I prefer TBT purely because there is more freedom to do what I want on here, like having my own avatar and images in my signature, and because I am used to the vbulletin style of forums. If you want TBT to look like the better forum of the two, then trying to spark a flame war or continuing this ridiculous rivalry isn't the wisest idea. ^^ Neither site is the superior site because, like I said and many other people have said, ACC and TBT are both so different.



Last time I checked all of us seemed pretty calm.


----------



## Zigzag991 (May 31, 2014)

Himari said:


> Last time I posted in this thread, somebody told me there was no rivalry between ACC and TBT, yet look at what you're saying now.
> 
> This whole rivalry is just so ridiculous and childish. Both forums are so different in terms of lay-out, rules, members, and etc, so you cannot compare the two. Some people prefer ACC and that's okay! I prefer TBT purely because there is more freedom to do what I want on here, like having my own avatar and images in my signature, and because I am used to the vbulletin style of forums. If you want TBT to look like the better forum of the two, then trying to spark a flame war or continuing this ridiculous rivalry isn't the wisest idea. ^^ Neither site is the superior site because, like I said and many other people have said, ACC and TBT are both so different.



They're just stating their opinions. Why is that such a bad thing?


----------



## Brackets (May 31, 2014)

Yeah I swear on this forum whenever a debate gets going, people keep saying 'what's the point, stop arguing' when actually I find debates interesting, it's about saying your own opinion on things and arguing a point, whilst listening to other people's views. 
Just because people's views don't agree, doesn't mean we can't talk about it. It's something that annoys me on this forum


----------



## radical6 (May 31, 2014)

Hallie said:


> Yeah I swear on this forum whenever a debate gets going, people keep saying 'what's the point, stop arguing' when actually I find debates interesting, it's about saying your own opinion on things and arguing a point, whilst listening to other people's views.
> Just because people's views don't agree, doesn't mean we can't talk about it. It's something that annoys me on this forum



i like debates too but sometimes they go too far and get the thread closed, so yeah 
i think its kinda accepted here that tbt is better because y'know we're all using tbt. ive used acc a bit but i didnt like that i couldnt have an icon so thats the only thing that made me leave lmao


----------



## Brackets (May 31, 2014)

tsundere said:


> i like debates too but sometimes they go too far and get the thread closed, so yeah
> i think its kinda accepted here that tbt is better because y'know we're all using tbt. ive used acc a bit but i didnt like that i couldnt have an icon so thats the only thing that made me leave lmao



Yes of course, I agree that when it comes to being rude and insulting each other etc it should be closed down

I was on ACC first but didn't like it, so I came here and find it much easier to use and easier on the eye.


----------



## n64king (May 31, 2014)

Zigzag991 said:


> "Banned for having an alternate account." was the reason, which as you can see, they admitted to having no proof.



Lol wait on ACC? They LOOOOVE banning for multiple accounts. There was once a large thread in their off topic forums where people said they just seemingly random banned people for it and wouldn't explain what the problem is. There's obviously anger issues over there.


----------



## aetherene (May 31, 2014)

I was on AAC for the info back when WW was new. But when I got NL, I decided to actually join and disliked it the moment I did. The forum was hard to read and I couldn't really navigate around. I got mad that I kept getting logged off after short periods of time.

I don't remember why I came to TBT but I thought it looked nice so I joined. I prefer TBT to gamefaqs' NL board mostly because there are a crap ton of scammers on gamefaqs and I'm too paranoid of being scammed. Here, it's really nice because of the wifi ratings and such.


----------



## Sanaki (May 31, 2014)

TBT all tha way


----------



## rubyy (May 31, 2014)

stupid question
obvs tbt
i switched from ACC too mainly because of the layout (and the people, they're just like robots, no emotion)


----------



## Punchies (Jun 1, 2014)

ACC just doesn't have any appeal to me -.- The layout, the people....everything!...just my opinion though.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 1, 2014)

TBT is better, period.


----------



## Locket (Jun 1, 2014)

Avalon said:


> _TBT and ACC are for members of all ages.
> 
> I was looking at that thread on ACC and they seem to dislike us. Especially Feligatr (I think that's the name? idk), he posted admitting something along the lines of 'lol, I just posted on the tbt thread and pissed a load of people off lmao'.
> They should call it Animal Crossing Irony community because they're calling us jerks.
> ...



That age thing made me feel safer

- - - Post Merge - - -



alison123 said:


> Gee thanks
> im 9



Yay a person that is also my age!


----------



## Kildor (Jun 1, 2014)

Star Fire said:


> That age thing made me feel safer
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



This breaks it. It explains everything. 

Also, I'm glad younger people are joining.


----------



## Locket (Jun 1, 2014)

Kaiaa said:


> I've never really had a problem with ACC, but I never made an account because for a while the members didn't seem very friendly. I liked using it for the patters and guides though. I've always preferred the Bell Tree though, I'm glad to see so many members! When I joined we had MAYBE 50 "active" (posted once or twice a day) members lol but that's because there hadn't been a new Animal Crossing in a long time, as soon as New Leaf was announced the member count shot up.


yep, i thought that if i join TBT then people can answer my questions, and I joined, and i am online almost all the time, only 2 days is the most days i have been off 

did i get carried away...?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kildor said:


> This breaks it. It explains everything.
> 
> Also, I'm glad younger people are joining.



I got ACCF when i was 6 or 7, and i saw the commercials on new leaf and i begged my parents so i got NL for my birthday and i enjoyed it (oops too far again)


----------



## ReesesRainbowHelixXOXO (Jun 3, 2014)

Ehhhh... ACC isn't as fun as TBT. The layout is very odd. It's also difficult to read through the threads, as well.. I don't like it.


----------



## Elise (Jun 3, 2014)

Let's just say, I've received multiple warnings on ACC, one for "stretching the screen" in a private thread, which was an accident and another was for creating a so called "shop thread" when I was just offering people free drawings. There's more too but I can't even remember what they were for. That kind of over the top strictness really put me off, though I admittedly had some good times on there and met some great people over the years. 

I haven't gone back to ACC since I've been posting more here but I might go back occasionally when I get more time. I prefer the more relaxed vibe that this site has though.


----------



## Kirito (Jun 4, 2014)

I like TBT better because the items here seem cheaper, the forum is more organized, the members and staff are nicer/friendlier. Also I only got scammed on TBT once where as on ACC three times so I stick to TBT now.


----------



## Spongebob (Jun 4, 2014)

I use both but now I like TBT better


----------



## SlaughterShy (Jun 4, 2014)

ACC is too strict. I like the chillness of the users on TBT.


----------



## Spongebob (Jun 4, 2014)

I hate to admit it but...
ACC is dying. It's super inactive, Which saddens me to say because I really like that website. Either everyone on there moved to bell tree forums (like me) or just stopped playing.


----------



## Gracelia (Jun 5, 2014)

i started off at ACC and then slowly learned about tbt.
i like tbt's forum layout A LOT better and it's a lot more organized. I agree with above comment that acc is slowly dying.

.. i got 3 warnings on there for saying "wtf" and LMFAO (apparently it's so bad lolol)....


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 5, 2014)

Waffleking720 said:


> I hate to admit it but...
> ACC is dying. It's super inactive, Which saddens me to say because I really like that website. Either everyone on there moved to bell tree forums (like me) or just stopped playing.



Saw your thread on ACC talking about this. Seems like a lot of the older members there are still trying to pull through for it.

I think the problem over there is, like everyone says, the overly strict rules/staff. And maybe also because they aren't attempted to get to know their community. We look at what everyone says and we try to gauge opinions on how we should improve things.

ACC has been around longer than us but they really need to consider putting more effort into their site.


----------



## Le Ham (Jun 6, 2014)

I can't remember which I heard of first, ACC or TBT, but I went to ACC first. Made an account... Spent a million years trying to make my way around the darn place. Got bored in the end. Never figured out how to post. Not that I'd want to liquidate my eyes trying...

Came here a few months later. It was cool. I stuck around. Until then I'd been on an open chatroom that used to be on jvgsjeff's ACNL blog with some others. Then we moved and a member made another one for us. But that's another story.

I'll make it short: I don't know much about ACC, but I don't need an expert to know to never go back there. This place is my homeland and it feels like one too. Can't quite say the same for the other...


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Jun 6, 2014)

Prof Gallows said:


> Saw your thread on ACC talking about this. Seems like a lot of the older members there are still trying to pull through for it.
> 
> I think the problem over there is, like everyone says, the overly strict rules/staff. And maybe also because they aren't attempted to get to know their community. *We look at what everyone says and we try to gauge opinions on how we should improve things.*
> 
> ACC has been around longer than us but they really need to consider putting more effort into their site.



but see this is why I love TBT so much.


----------



## Gandalf (Jun 6, 2014)

Prof Gallows said:


> ACC has been around longer than us but they really need to consider putting more effort into their site.



#Shotsfired. Im posting this on acc. Expect a letter bomb in your mailbox 2-3 weeks from now.


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Jun 6, 2014)

Gandalf said:


> #Shotsfired. Im posting this on acc. Expect a letter bomb in your mailbox *2-3 weeks from now.*



Are they really that slow...?


----------



## Peitharchia (Jun 6, 2014)

I actually didn't use ACC when I signed up like 1 year before New Leaf was released, totally forgot. I got referred here from another forum. Better than ACC because they have like the most boring layout and it's hardly active nowadays but back in 2012 it was fairly popular.


----------



## matt (Jun 6, 2014)

Tbt ftw


----------



## RhinoK (Jun 6, 2014)

ACC is more active but that whole COPPA crap kicked me off. I had like 8 different aliases since 2006 and sorry but I've given up on it
I don't think that whole newbie thing is fair and I don't understand some of the rules. Plus the layout and post restrictions annoy me woops


----------



## Spongebob (Aug 1, 2014)

Bringing this thread back because I love me some controversy. *grabs popcorn*
Let's get this show on the road!


----------



## Gracelia (Aug 1, 2014)

well ... I still use both but prefer TBT.
1. I don't get warnings for posting my FC (their FC system, seriously terribad).
2. I don't get warnings for saying lmao, lmfao, what the f (yes, srsly).
3. My PMs are not intruded (I don't talk bad of anyone, I just state opinion in my PM's on ACC on topics and then a mod barges in and gives me a warning).

My last warning was #1, which pretty much got me thinking, why the hell do I still use acc. lol... I volunteer my time there at a giveaway and met pretty great people, I think that's why. Til' I get another warning, I think I'll be done with that site.

I think Mariah mentioned this in one of her earlier posts, they always say "NEW CONTENT COMING," .... aaaand it takes forever. They just finally made some changes, but still no bells shop. So... ofc I prefer TBT, where I can say lmfao and lmao with no care in the damn world :~)    /inb4warning


----------



## tamagotchi (Aug 1, 2014)

RetroT said:


> i don't really care to be honest
> 
> they're both okay i guess
> i love how everyone at tbt hates acc and acc hates tbt.
> what the hell


Again.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Aug 1, 2014)

ACC sucks. 
TBT is better. I wonder how fast time goes in ACC. Probably every year is one second for ACC. They can't even do stuff. 

TBT IS MY MOM


----------



## PsychoAgateophobia (Aug 1, 2014)

Kildor said:


> ACC looks like a website from the 19th century.
> I bet the users there are not as social and funny as the users here anyway.



Omg yes that's EXACTLY how I feel.
On ACC I feel like I'm talking to people who are just sitting behind the computer all cranky and impatient for me to trade- there's no happy people or anything, it seems, and no one wants to actually talk. They just want to trade and leave.
On here, I participate in the forum discussions and people actually _reply_. I can have conversations-- it's crazy.
It was weird coming on here and actually seeing people with a sense of humor and personalities. Wow.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Aug 1, 2014)

PsychoAgateophobia said:


> Omg yes that's EXACTLY how I feel.
> On ACC I feel like I'm talking to people who are just sitting behind the computer all cranky and impatient for me to trade- there's no happy people or anything, it seems, and no one wants to actually talk. They just want to trade and leave.
> On here, I participate in the forum discussions and people actually _reply_. I can have conversations-- it's crazy.
> It was weird coming on here and actually seeing people with a sense of humor and personalities. Wow.



OMGGGGGG IKR. THIS IS SO TRUE. NO ONE HAS A PERSONALITY ON ACC! It's just the mods saying "do this, do that" blah blah blah and they put up so many dumb rules. They don;t even care. ITS ANOTHER WANNABE SITE


----------



## PsychoAgateophobia (Aug 1, 2014)

Pros of TBT:
- I can say "hella" and "lmao" and I don't get censored
- I don't have to buy an engagement ring to get someone's frickin FC 
- You can actually USE the bells for something useful instead of having 1mil of them that collect dust
- I can have a personalized icon/signature that's not limited to 70 characters.
- People actually talk and respond and ANSWER ME WHEN I MESSAGE THEM (If I had a dollar for every person who offered me something and never responded, I swear...)
- The layout looks like it's from this century

Pros of ACC:
- They use "ACC Time", so it makes the whole timezone thing 5000% simpler, imo.
- When I post in a thread or make a thread, they flag it and give me a notification when I get a response.

THAT'S THE ONLY PROS. THAT'S IT.


----------



## captainofcool (Aug 1, 2014)

I don't really care.
I don't think people on ACC even really hate TBT. Or at least they don't show it.
Layout of ACC is kinda sub-par, but I manage to make my way around.
Use both or use one or use none. I'm not your mother.


----------



## PsychoAgateophobia (Aug 1, 2014)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> OMGGGGGG IKR. THIS IS SO TRUE. NO ONE HAS A PERSONALITY ON ACC! It's just the mods saying "do this, do that" blah blah blah and they put up so many dumb rules. They don;t even care. ITS ANOTHER WANNABE SITE



I wasn't saying no one has a personality, I'm just saying I get no discussions or conversations on there, and on here people actually talk and respond and it's actually at least mildly busy most of the time. On ACC, the only active threads are the trade ones- the discussion ones are practically dead. They get like 15 posts a day if they're lucky. On here, things go faster and people communicate. It's kind of annoying on ACC when someone asks a question or starts a discussion thread, then I (or someone else) says something, and no one responds and it's dead.
They don't not have a personality- they're just more boring on there.
Especially since like half the users I saw on ACC are on here. I guess they just don't talk on here, only on there.


----------



## tamagotchi (Aug 1, 2014)

captainofcool said:


> I don't really care.
> I don't think people on ACC even really hate TBT. Or at least they don't show it.
> Layout of ACC is kinda sub-par, but I manage to make my way around.
> Use both or use one or use none. I'm not your mother.



Honestly, I don't even know why a lot of people on TBT dislike the ACC forums. I've met some really great people on there.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Aug 1, 2014)

acc sucks. everybody know this. ACC SUCKS!!!!!!!! AND THE MODS TOO, THEY DON'T EVEN CARE ABOUT WHAT THEY'RE DOING THEY JUST GIVE OUT DUMB RULES AND EXPECT PEOPLE TO FOLLOW THEM. I GOT A NOTIFICATION ON ACC FOR SAYING "Okay, cool. That's nice!" BECAUSE IT WAS APPARENTLY SPAMMING. I EVEN SAID THAT I WOULD NEED TO GIVE PEOPLE NOTIFICATIONS FOR RIDICULOSLY SILLY REASONS AND I WOULD HAVE TO BE SO STUCK UP AND I GOT A NOTIFICATION FOR THAT BUT IT WAS WORTH IT. SO yeah, ACC has no thought put into it and the owners and mods aren't even a thing. LET'S ALL BOYCOTT ACC AND TRASH IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

-PUTS HAND IN CENTER- WHO'S WITH ME??


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 1, 2014)

ACC < TBT


----------



## Alette (Aug 1, 2014)

I find ACC really hard to use, and even harder to look at.
I'd prefer just to use TBT, the majority of the people here are friendly and helpful, and the site is very organised.


----------



## f11 (Aug 1, 2014)

Acc is better lol.

jk


----------



## Kildor (Aug 1, 2014)

Oh God I thought this was over.

Haven't seen this one in awhile. Also ACC<TBT


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Aug 1, 2014)

I used to be a big ACC user back when Wild World was still the newest game. I was actually kind of famous. I ran the Picture Rating and Post A Picture Of Yourself threads. This was also during my awkward years. I became a terrible person and the rules bugged me. When I got a two week ban I made an account and got permanently banned. So I spammed them with graphic images. As funny as that was, I regret it.

I do have an account on ACC now, but I rarely use it. The site has changed a lot. It's slow, the rules are still strict while the member base is older, it's hard to make friends. I miss the old one.

When someone on ACC mentioned TBT I decided to check it out. Much nicer I have to say. I haven't even been here long and made great friends. Plus it's active, friendly, and the staff don't have sticks up their butts that make them lock topics about being gay.


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 1, 2014)

While one could argue that ACC is "family friendly", I find it almost too uncomfortable, feeling uneasy I may break one simple rule without really harming anyone. I like that TBT has a variety of ages and types of people, but we still manage to keep the forum civilized as possible. The layout is more organized, and I feel more at home with a forum layout rather than ACC's layout. I also like the wifi rating system here, it makes trading more trustworthy and efficient. You have the choice to display your friend code or not without any hassle.


----------



## Chromie (Aug 1, 2014)

NeoGAF is the best.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Aug 1, 2014)

They gave me a strike one for bumping one of my threads


----------



## oath2order (Aug 1, 2014)

Their infraction system is wack. It's a little too rigid. At least TNT infractions, it looks like humans are a little more involved here.

Also their staff isnt all united; you can get away with somethings there eith some mods but not others. Also there's no appeals.


----------



## a potato (Aug 1, 2014)

ACC is better for getting temporary homes for villagers while resetting, and that's about it. XD


----------



## scribblezoeya (Aug 1, 2014)

I literally just went onto the ACC website.
...
TBT is a bit better I suppose, the posts and all are very organised. The layout looks a bit bad on ACC as well. xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



xiaonu said:


> While one could argue that ACC is "family friendly", I find it almost too uncomfortable, feeling uneasy I may break one simple rule without really harming anyone. I like that TBT has a variety of ages and types of people, but we still manage to keep the forum civilized as possible. The layout is more organized, and I feel more at home with a forum layout rather than ACC's layout. I also like the wifi rating system here, it makes trading more trustworthy and efficient. You have the choice to display your friend code or not without any hassle.


^ this.


----------



## toastia (Aug 1, 2014)

I dislike the fact that you have to be a member to view ACC.
It hurts my eyes. I may be biased, but I can just tell i like TBT better. not that ACC doesn't have its pros.


----------



## Momo15 (Aug 1, 2014)

I'm actually pretty neutral when it comes to ACC vs. TBT. I mean, I use both websites, I don't get in trouble on either. What's the big deal with finding out which one is better?


----------



## Mariah (Aug 1, 2014)

Spoiler: Their mods just love giving out infractions.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Aug 1, 2014)

I've only browsed ACC, it seemed...too messy and ugly to join.


----------



## Justin (Aug 1, 2014)

Chromie said:


> NeoGAF is the best.



This guy knows what's up.


----------



## Lauren (Aug 1, 2014)

I didn't enjoy ACC, I've met some really great people on TBT, so TBT > ACC.


----------



## Spongebob (Aug 1, 2014)

ACC is really lazy with updating. There still are no NL icons.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Aug 1, 2014)

SpongeBro said:


> ACC is really lazy with updating. There still are no NL icons.


Don't forgot, the bell shop is coming soon!


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Aug 1, 2014)

lol that site is a total wannabe


----------



## Capella (Aug 1, 2014)

exoticwhitebread said:


> Don't forgot, the bell shop is coming soon!



what bell shop??


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Aug 1, 2014)

Capella said:


> what bell shop??


They're going to make another coming soon page!!


----------



## Creamy (Aug 1, 2014)

tbt <3


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Aug 1, 2014)

Hearing the word ACC makes me cringe, it's just that bad.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 1, 2014)

Tbt, ive read a few threads on that site thanks to google, and that site hurted my eyes and the avatars were horribly made/designed/whatever.  I sometimes think about making an account just to experience it but no thanks....


----------



## jeizun (Aug 2, 2014)

acc's layout is an eyesore so that's the reason i don't use it tbh


----------



## Blood (Aug 2, 2014)

tbt is pretty nice


----------



## ForkNayon (Aug 2, 2014)

Holy heck, I just checked out ACC's site after all these comments and yeah, it's kind of stuck in the early forum era.


----------



## unravel (Aug 2, 2014)

ACC is not very organized I'm really confused.


----------



## Zulehan (Aug 2, 2014)

A few weeks ago, an ACC moderator sent an 'official' PM (i.e., it is a several paragraphs long 'template' message with added comment at the end) asking me to follow the rule about not cross-posting your auctions. 

The only problem is I only post giveaways, and they are always clearly marked as such: [Giveaway] [insert villager name here] the [insert personality type]. And inside the post is the following included in my short FAQ: "How much for him?
Free." 

How silly.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Unless he meant I should make my giveaway of unpopular villagers (i.e., what are known here at TBT as 'tier 5') exclusive to ACC. I asked for clarification on this point, but received no reply. 

I hope I wasn't taking too much of his time away from more pressing matters.


----------

